# "High Risk"Mare on cam testing ready



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2011)

At long last I have my high risk mare Britt on cam on Marestare. She has lost her last 2 foals during birth as she is very sneaky but hopefully this year with the help of the Aunties I will be able to catch her.

Please take a look when you have time. She will be out for a few hours during the day when I am at home but I am in europe so you guys will probably be in bed






Thanks everyone


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll certainly help watch her when I'm home. Best of luck this time with her, I hope this time turns out perfectly for you


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2011)

What's your cam link?


----------



## frostedpineminis (Apr 22, 2011)

I think I found it here

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=clover


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2011)

The cam page is coming up for me but there's no pics coming through, is it working for anyone else?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 22, 2011)

I've got it working. She is laying down now. Not flat out though


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone who took the time to take a look. She is not going to have a live foal on her own so I really need all the help I can get. This will be her last chance so I pray that all goes well. She will never be bred again so it would be wonderful to get a little filly from her but as long as it is healthy I don't care.

Her bag is growing nicely and she is 332 days today.

Thanks again

Renee


----------



## Genie (Apr 23, 2011)

bumping this up as it's more important than some of the things that happen on our forum. Hoping for the best with your mare


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you Genie.



help me watch when and if you have any spare time. She is growing a nice milk bar so it wont be long now.


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Apr 23, 2011)

Just checked in ,she looks pretty content eating. Why is she High Risk ? Has she had Red Bags? I hope everything goes well for you. I have one at 326 with a full tight bag and one at 346 with almost no bag. So I am up a lot watching them although I do have Foalert which has never let me down. I had one foal at 354 days on Wed. I sure hope these two don't go that long.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for checking Wish. Yes she has lost 2 foals at birth as she is very sneaky. I don't know if it was because she is Rhino positive but my vet said it could be due to the fact that she is so small and pushing the foal out could have caused a red bag birth. Hopefully this year I will be able to help her now she is on cam


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2011)

Britt was restless last night and she pooped loads. Her butt muscles are starting to relax and she is working on the milk bar. Not long now.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2011)

Watching her she does look a bit stressed. Has she got a companion with/near her - was just thinking thinking that she was restless due to looking for her friends. She does need to calm down a bit or is she normally like this? Any sort of stress will not help her have an easy relaxed birth. Just wondering - hope you don't mind my asking.

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, Anna,, I agree that she is not happy being alone but My barn is too far from the house so I had to make a decision. Leave her with her friends or bring her home and put her on cam. I slept in the barn for a month last year and I still missed her foaling. I have the kids and hubby and the otther animals to look after so I can't be with her 24/7. I chose to bring her home so that she can be watched and hopefully I will be able to help her foal. Not a perfect situation but I think it is for the best. The weather is bad so she is stuck in but when it stops raining she will go out in the garden and that cheers her up. We have a mule in the pen behind her and they do talk sometimes.


----------



## albahurst (Apr 25, 2011)

I would help watch, but can't get a picture up.


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Apr 25, 2011)

I can't get the picture up right now either.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry everyone, I went out to lunch and the internet went down. She is outside getting some sunshine now but she will be back in an hour.


----------



## wwminis (Apr 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 27, 2011)

Eagle,

I've been watching when I get home from work. That translates to about 9:00-10:00p.m. your time. So most of the night hours I'm trying to help watch. I think when I have to go to bed it's about 4:00 in the morning your time. Here's hoping and praying that with all the eyes she will have a heathy foal for you.



:yeah . How is she today?


----------



## Joanne (Apr 27, 2011)

Pretty mare with a beautiful head!

Wishing you a successful easy birth!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Hazel that is great to know. she is starting to soften up behind but her boobies are the size of a teengers




she still has a bit of growing to do but she doesn't get a really big bag.

This is her hooty last Friday:




This was tonight


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2011)

She certainly looks much more settled in her stall over the last two days - lost her walking round and round habit, which is good! She is such a nice looking mare, I hope all goes well for her and for you.





Anna


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2011)

Britt's belly is starting to drop.





We have a new moon on Monday so fingers crossed


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm still watching. Noticed you have been off cam for a few hours.Hope everything is alright. I keep checking to see if you are back up or not. We want to see the pretty heatlhy little foal soon.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Hazel, I had to switch of my portable computer as it was getting hot. I put her out for a few hours to get some fresh air and nibble some grass. I have her at home to foal so she is my lawn mower for now



I sat with her a read a magazine, it was bliss. I had sent the kids off fishing with dad so it was double bliss



Roll on Monday when they go back to school cos what with watching Britt at night and then the kids being kids all day I am exhausted


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2011)

britt is very grumpy tonight and she hasn't touched her hay. Her bag has doubled size in the last 2 hours.

Any extra eyes would be much appreciated.

Thanks renee


----------



## Barbie (Apr 30, 2011)

The very best of luck with foaling. I have her up/minimized and will keep checking in on her for the next several hours (will be hoping to hear the high aleart soon). Don't know what I would have done with out Marestare.

Barbie


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 1, 2011)

I watched her til about 6:00 am your time. She was a little restless but not much else. cam is off now How is she doing now?


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2011)

Thanks very much to all you Aunties, the weather was wonderful so she spent the day out in the sunshine. She is looking good with a torpido butt, puffy hooty and warm bag but who knows


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (May 2, 2011)

Its Sunday May 1st ..... well wait it's after 2am so it's Monday May 2nd LOL and I don't see a baby ............ LOL She seems content standing in her corner. LOL Best of luck all goes well this year


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2011)

still no baby but she was acting odd yesterday


----------



## SampleMM (May 2, 2011)

I just tried to watch your mare 3:42 PM Cam Time and I can't get it to load.


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2011)

Sorry about that, it was a nice day so I put her out as the forecast for tomorrow is rain



she is now in for the night and being a bit clingy


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 2, 2011)

I'll be home in about an hour and will watch til about 5:00 a.m. cam time. Maybe we have baby tonight



?


----------



## markadoodle (May 2, 2011)

C'mon Britt, don't keep us waiting.


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2011)

She does look a bit uncomfortable - maybe a foal tonight? Good luck - fingers crossed.





Anna


----------



## SampleMM (May 2, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Sorry about that, it was a nice day so I put her out as the forecast for tomorrow is rain
> 
> 
> 
> she is now in for the night and being a bit clingy



No problem at all. I just wanted you to know that it wasn't working........

Let's hope your mare foals soon so you can get some sleep.


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 3, 2011)

Britt was a little restless last night, but not bad. How is she today? Praying all goes well.

One of my Granddaughters name is Britt, so while I'm watching about your Britt, I'm thinking about my Britt that lives in Ark. Where all the weather has been going on. So far they have been alright tho.


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2011)

Hazel I send prayers for you Britt.

My britt is progressing very well with a full warm bag, I managed to get plenty of milk tonight and it was sticky. Her hooty is puffy and she has that pained look on her face. I put her out all day and she just wandered up and down.


----------



## Helicopter (May 3, 2011)

Don't think she's changed her mind, do you?

I was watching for a while and decided that Britt had been replaced by a Madam Tussaud's Wax Work, then I saw an ear twitch.

Go Britt.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 3, 2011)

good luck Britt can't wait to see that baby will be watching tonight


----------



## countryrose (May 4, 2011)

Looking like one uncomfortable girl. Might be real soon!


----------



## bannerminis (May 4, 2011)

Hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2011)

Britt is testing ready and she is looking uncomfy. Any extra eyes would be much appreciated.

Thanks Renee


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 4, 2011)

She was restless last night. Didn't lay down much. just kept pacing. Maybe today. Come on Britt.



Healthy Baby.



Healthy Baby.


----------



## wwminis (May 4, 2011)

Britt is pushing. can someone call her


----------



## rvcsherman (May 4, 2011)

I tried calling twise!! They are with her now, looks like a back foot is out with the fronts & head!!


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 4, 2011)

Cameras off hope things are ok.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (May 4, 2011)

TPs flat rock acres said:


> Cameras off hope things are ok.


Poor girl was pushing with all her mite. And the poor lady was pulling so hard. I did see her push the leg back, but the baby looked so big too. Sure hope it turns out right, I've been praying hard.

Marsha


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 4, 2011)

any news I am freaking out for them. Prayers going their way


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 4, 2011)

looked like cam was on for a sec anyone know anything


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2011)

Camera is back on, it the foal alive?


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2011)

Camera back off, the mare was up and foal was out. I didn't see it move


----------



## rvcsherman (May 4, 2011)

I get stream not found!!!








About 2:00 I checked on her & saw her in labor but nobody was in the stall. I couldn't just sit here so I tried to call from my cell phone & my work landland but the call would not go thru. When I got back to my desk I saw a lady pulling & saw that dredded back foot!!!! Then my screen froze up & when I logged back on the camera was off


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (May 4, 2011)

It says on Marestare message board "angel Foal"

Marsha


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 4, 2011)

Angel foal as in the name or not good. God I wish I knew if things were ok. sending prayers


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (May 4, 2011)

TPs flat rock acres said:


> Angel foal as in the name or not good. God I wish I knew if things were ok. sending prayers


They posted that the foal did not make it.

Marsha


----------



## SampleMM (May 4, 2011)

Oh no that's awful, I feel so bad for Eagle.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 4, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry and was so hoping because camera being off that it wasn't bad news. So sorry and god bless. Thinking of you at Eagle Hugs


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 4, 2011)

Bless Britt's big heart. I am soo sad



for her. Eagle, I am sooo very sorry for you. I am praying for you and for Britt. God knows what is best even if we don't agree sometimes.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 4, 2011)

poor britt I feel so bad for her and her owner. Glad to see her on the camera to watch her though. Love to just give her a big hug.


----------



## AnnaC (May 4, 2011)

What an absolute tragedy! Britt did so deserve to have a baby of her own to look after. So very very sad - if only........

I'm so very sorry Renee, you couldn't have done more for Britt than you have done. I was so hoping and praying for this little baby.

Sending you and Britt ((((HUGS)))) - hopefully Britt will be ok and will recover from her experience, bless her.






Anna


----------

